# Update to Need FNA Advice/Opinions Please



## vg7707 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, everyone.

Thanks so much to all of you who gave me advice on my other post.

I wanted to update you on my visit with my GP. For those of you who didn't see the other post, I had an inconclusive FNA. Diagnosis:

MICROSCOPIC DIAGNOSIS:
RIGHT THYROID, ULTRASOUND-GUIDED FNA: BENIGN-APPEARING FOLLICULAR EPITHELIAL ELEMENTS.

COMMENTS: The FNA smears consist of a mild to moderately cellular population of benign-appearing epithelial cells. These show some monolayered sheets as well as a focal microfollicular component without a prominent background colloid deposition or histocyte accumulation. There are no features of papillary thyroid carcinoma.

In summary, these findings may very well represent a cellular hyperplastic nodule (goiter); however, the possibility of a small follicular neoplasm cannot be completely ruled out. Continued close ENT and radiologic follow-up is advised. If the lesion should enlarge significantly over time, then further work-up to include re-biopsy/FNA is warranted.

My ENT just wanted to do another US in 3 months and just watch it. However, I don't feel comfortable doing that.

I saw my GP today (she is great!) and I told her that I didn't feel comfortable just watching it since it is 2.0 cm and my right lobe is only 2.5 cm at the largest measurement (yes, I know that is really small). Her advice to me was that if it was bothering me get it taken out. She even said that with the way my thyroid goes up and down that it would probably be easier to regulate my meds with it gone. So, I will be re-visiting my ENT to discuss this option.

One thing that really bothered me today is that my ENT had sent a report over to my GP's office to let her know the diagnosis of my biopsy. The nurse read it to me and it said "benign neoplasm". I was really upset because that is not what my biopsy results said. Nowhere did it say definitively that it was benign. This makes me wonder if I should find another ENT.


----------

